# Protecting carpets when stripping paper



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

What do you guys use when stripping paper in rooms wih carpet? 
I usually just use standard painting runners but they always get wet and covered in bits of paper which leads to time spent shaking them out, cleaning them and cleaning up afterwards. All time spent. 
Brown builders paper is ok but getting it wet over carpet concerns me. 

Do any of you use the tacky cling film made for covering carpets, seems like the cost would be offset by the time saved. 
Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I tape painters plastic along the baseboard, and then put a runner along on top. Then I put another layer of plastic on that to have a layer that I can get rid of quickly, but still the owner sees the floor protected.

If the baseboard's caulk has failed then I run the tape just above the base board on the wall. This prevents the water from flowing behind the baseboard and along the floor.

This enables me to use a garden sprayer which I have done a lot.


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> I tape painters plastic along the baseboard, and then put a runner along on top. Then I put another layer of plastic on that to have a layer that I can get rid of quickly, but still the owner sees the floor protected.
> 
> If the baseboard's caulk has failed then I run the tape just above the base board on the wall. This prevents the water from flowing behind the baseboard and along the floor.
> 
> ...


 that is the only way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

That sounds a lot better than what I have been doing, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Underdog said:


> I tape painters plastic along the baseboard, and then put a runner along on top. Then I put another layer of plastic on that to have a layer that I can get rid of quickly, but still the owner sees the floor protected.
> 
> If the baseboard's caulk has failed then I run the tape just above the base board on the wall. This prevents the water from flowing behind the baseboard and along the floor.
> 
> ...



G'day UD 

I do the same but for the last 23 yrs
Have just had a roller tray with hot water I must use the garden sprayer method


----------



## WestEndPainting (Aug 29, 2014)

We just steamed a big job and used the masking paper taped to the base and canvas runners thrown over that with the paper going directly into the contractor bags next to the work platform. The shreds that dried up overnight we just scooped up and put in the trash. Not too bad after it was all stripped. Except for all the drywall skimming that came next... 😨


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

What kind of walls exactly you have got there? You need to be sure whether it’s plaster or drywall. Plaster is more water resistant while gypsum gets too wet too soon. The water will flood you floor. See if you could displace the carpet if possible. There is no better trick than this that I have known of.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

All good suggestions so far. The only thing I can add is that if its commercial paper, and I can pull it in full strips, I'll lay the strips down (atop my drops) as runners. Then when I'm washing off the clay paste I'm not trashing out my runners. Just roll the mess up when I'm done and put it all in a trash bag.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> All good suggestions so far. The only thing I can add is that if its commercial paper, and I can pull it in full strips, I'll lay the strips down (atop my drops) as runners. Then when I'm washing off the clay paste I'm not trashing out my runners. Just roll the mess up when I'm done and put it all in a trash bag.


That's exactly what I do.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Steamers are especially good at removing stiff, heavy, old-style wallpapers and papers that have been adhered for a very long time.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

We use a grey recycled felt material with plastic on the bottom. Theyre great for absorbing moisture, and the moisture cant go through.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

https://m.allbuyone.com/artikel-Malervlies-50-m-mit-rutschhemmender-PE-Folie-1016015.html


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fortunerestoration said:


> Steamers are especially good at removing stiff, heavy, old-style wallpapers and papers that have been adhered for a very long time.


HOT water and safe and simple work much better


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Underdog said:


> I tape painters plastic along the baseboard, and then put a runner along on top. Then I put another layer of plastic on that to have a layer that I can get rid of quickly, but still the owner sees the floor protected.
> 
> If the baseboard's caulk has failed then I run the tape just above the base board on the wall. This prevents the water from flowing behind the baseboard and along the floor.
> 
> ...


I do the same but I use 3 mil plastic. Painters plastic in my opinion is too thin. I use no cloth drop. Ladder doesn't tear it, tape bonds well with the plastic.


----------

